# Quando avrete tempo



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

Quardatelo, e' molto interessante.


*Marketing della pazzia*


http://www.arcoiris.tv/modules.php?name=Flash&d_op=getit&id=13467


Somministrazione di psicofarmaci - un grande affare.
Questa è la storia dell'associazione fortemente lucrativa tra psichiatra e industria farmaceutica che ha visto nascere un centro di profitto basato su psicofarmaci, da 80 milioni di dollari.
Ma le apparenze ingannano.
Quanto valide sono le diagnosi degli psichiatri e quanto sicuri sono i loro psicofarmaci?
Scavando a fondo sotto la maschera aziendale, questo documentario, suddiviso in tre parti, denuncia la verità dietro i falsi schemi di marketing e le frodi scientifiche che nascondono una campagna di vendite pericolosa e spesso mortale.​


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

*AHHHHH,  ho appena finito di guardarlo*

Che' merde  ... in che merda di societa' viviamo :incazzato:



Appena avete tempo guardatelo questo documentario. :up:


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Orribile! :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Orribile! :unhappy:


Lo hai visto tutto?

Dura piu' di un'ora e trenta


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo hai visto tutto?
> 
> Dura piu' di un'ora e trenta


 E' da ieri che ne vedo vari pezzi... :sonar:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' da ieri che ne vedo vari pezzi... :sonar:



Non trascurare questo:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1291 


Conosco Marcello Pamio da anni, e' una persona seria, e' quello di Disinformazione 


Questo e' il suo sito

http://www.disinformazione.it/


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non trascurare questo:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1291
> 
> ...


Si, conosco il sito! Da spesso ottimi spunti, per quanto da prendere con le molle... come tutto, del resto.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, conosco il sito! Da spesso ottimi spunti, per quanto da prendere con le molle... come tutto, del resto.


Ovviamente, mai fermarsi al primo bar.


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, conosco il sito! Da spesso ottimi spunti, per quanto da prendere con le molle... come tutto, del resto.


ops, a parte che cliccando sono entrata in casa tua senza volere...
volevo dire che la migliore informazione la facciamo attingendo ovunque , cercando poi di valutare di volta in volta.
la rete in questo è fantastica


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops, a parte che cliccando sono entrata in casa tua senza volere...
> volevo dire che la migliore informazione la facciamo attingendo ovunque , cercando poi di valutare di volta in volta.
> la rete in questo è fantastica


:up:


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che' merde  ... in che merda di societa' viviamo :incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> Appena avete tempo guardatelo questo documentario. :up:



avevo letto da qualche parte di questa denuncia.

lo sai che tremo all'idea di vederla?


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> avevo letto da qualche parte di questa denuncia.
> *
> lo sai che tremo all'idea di vederla?*


Perche'? ... mica ci sono scene violente, e' un documentario/inchiesta ... da qualche parte dobbiamo pure informarci, e' un nostro diritto/dovere.

Vai tranqulla.


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

caspita è vero:arriviamo a cercare la pastiglietta per tutto trasformando quello che un tempo si chiamavano stati emotivi in malattie nervose, ansie patologiche.
la nostalgia e lo struggimento sono sensazioni dolci che nessuno ha più voglia di tenersi addosso essendone quasi spaventati.


----------

